# Cone air filter or Wak box mod ?



## TT2000apx225 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi all,

I have a 2000 TT 225 APX decat stage 1. A friend of mine gave me a cone air filter (without any bracket to support it). I already run a K&N panel air filter on the stock airbox and I need an opinion. Shall I put the cone air filter on retaining the bottom of the air filter box and try to secure the cone filter in place or proceed with modding the stock bottom of the box to have a wakbox mod? Are there any gains from either mods or stay on the safe side and leave it like it is ? Any comments , photos welcome.

TIA


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Plenty of info here.
https://wak-tt.com/mods/ramair/cheapinduction.htm
Hoggy.


----------



## TT2000apx225 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yeah, I have already read this many times but the option of wakbox / k&n filter is not listed although I can merely extract some conclusions. Really I want to know If it is recommended to proceed with a cone filter without heat shield and locate it as far way as possible from the MAF.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

It comes down to personal taste, you may not want or like the induction noise of the cone filter or a modded air box, leave the bottom half of the air box in and fit the cone an see how you get on.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

I used to be indecisive, but now I'm not so sure. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## TT2000apx225 (Nov 12, 2017)

Ok then. I will start the mod with the cone filter and give feedback before I cut the airbox. Thanks!


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> I used to be indecisive, but now I'm not so sure. :?
> Hoggy.


 That's a classic :lol:


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

TT2000apx225 said:


> Ok then. I will start the mod with the cone filter and give feedback before I cut the airbox. Thanks!


I got a s/h airbox off eBay and cut that rather than cut the original, in case I found it too much and wanted to go back.

I haven't gone back.... 
(I've got a V6 though..... it sounds like an angry Wookiee now :lol: )


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Anyone know if the air box on my 190 FWD is different from the Quattro version please?
Mac.


----------



## neil6534 (Sep 13, 2018)

I went for Waks method. Gives a good sound and looks stock


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

PlasticMac said:


> Anyone know if the air box on my 190 FWD is different from the Quattro version please?
> Mac.


All the bases on the turbo TTs are the same but some have different tops


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

neil6534 said:


> I went for Waks method. Gives a good sound and looks stock


Seconded and it's free


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Is there any value in a Wak modded airbox and an aftermarket panel filter?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Is there any value in a Wak modded airbox and an aftermarket panel filter?


Have a read of this https://wak-tt.com/mods/ramair/cheapinduction.htm


----------



## imartyn (Aug 31, 2015)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> Is there any value in a Wak modded airbox and an aftermarket panel filter?


From .........https://wak-tt.com/mods/ramair/cheapinduction.htm

RESULTS

The results below are highest peak figure taken from all three runs, they are not representative of a single run.
Some runs will display high torque lower bhp or high bhp and lower torque.
This is just the nature of the test conditions the potential differences that can come from real world driving.

As inductions are about airflow and ultimately the air flow is key:-

1.The Neuspeed P-flow displays the highest airflow in our tests and is one to consider.
It flattens the Torque curve and has the best airflow of the bunch.

2.*The drop in panel filters didn't make enough of a difference to warrant recommending them.*

3.The Wakbox airbox modification has good results for a cheap & stealth option.

4. The RActive Stainless mesh wasn't bad but we know it lets through particles other filters would not and was perhaps restricted by its small surface area at the top end. This type of filter is not recommended because of its filtration characteristics.

5. The VTDA was a good all rounder in this test although in general it seemed the oem air box was more torque biased than the induction kits.

The results use a standard base for measurement in VAG-COM and although it is calculated from the ECU inputs hence the amounts may look higher than than they are in reality, the difference is what we are looking at and there is evidence to suggest that an induction kit
can gain you 5-10bhp.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Since my S3, cut my arm off and it will say ConeFilter till I die. I have tried 2 paper s2000
Filters a Cosworth fabric s2000 filter and my current proram filter, if you don't want the noise get a ford focus..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Delta4 said:


> Essex2Visuvesi said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any value in a Wak modded airbox and an aftermarket panel filter?
> ...


Definitely an Echo in here. :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

I read that after I posted


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

I went against all sane advice and got hold of a 42 draft designs induction kit, butt Dyno says maybe a bit more torque but the ears say OMG.....


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

That look as great and draft designs have an amazing reputation but why do they call a filter an induction kit?

I always try and find what is actually included? it looks like a little silver connector between maf and filter, why not straight onto the maf...


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

StuartDB said:


> That look as great and draft designs have an amazing reputation but why do the call a filter an induction kit?
> 
> I always try and find what is actually included? it looks like a little silver connector between maf and filter, why not straight onto the maf...


The alloy connector has a name for it that i can't remember does the job of smoothing the air flow, some cones already have that built in, may not be as nice visually but does the same job


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

StuartDB said:


> That look as great and draft designs have an amazing reputation but why do the call a filter an induction kit?
> 
> I always try and find what is actually included? it looks like a little silver connector between maf and filter, why not straight onto the maf...


I believe the alloy part is a velocity stack which does help.

Since those test I've had a number of setups but one test related to your comment was I had this 









Eventually I thought I'd just buy the biggest filter that would fit the space and went to this










So from having some tube before the maf to a big filter on the maf and I noticed no improvement maybe even some reduction.

Played with the setup and look in side an oem air box lid and there is the beginnings of a velocity stack.

I think the Honda S2000 having that short straight tube much like the post velocity stack setup up top there gave better readings than a large filter clamped onto the maf tube itself.

K&N dry filter with a skunk2 velocity stack is what I run now.


----------



## TT2000apx225 (Nov 12, 2017)

I plan to do the same with a short spacer between the maf and the air filter as you already mentioned, because I already tried the solution of attaching the cone filter directly on the maf but the car seems to draw a lot of air and the ecu cannot adapt to the condition.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Have you done any other tuning to the engine/ecu ?


----------



## TT2000apx225 (Nov 12, 2017)

Delta4 said:


> Have you done any other tuning to the engine/ecu ?


Yes, 98ron file stage 1, decat pipe, and tightened the wastegate screw two turns. Will it help ?


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

A over sized TIP ( turbo intake pipe ) will gain more than a filter imo, this i know from experience during the process of visiting wak for a remap i fitted a badger5 TIP the difference in midrange punch is night and day difference, so if have'nt done this mod already then you should


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

StuartDB said:


> That look as great and draft designs have an amazing reputation but why do the call a filter an induction kit?
> 
> I always try and find what is actually included? it looks like a little silver connector between maf and filter, why not straight onto the maf...


Ah Stuart it's magic and a thing called a velocity stack......all hidden by a massive k&n filter..


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

#ShitTheBed
Wak and Baaltz, once I get the Water/Meth rammed in i'm gonna have to look to this, I remember prawn on ASN making/sourcing one then two etc.

Is it essentially, twizzled coke can which were selling in backs on magazines like magnets for fuel lines (which have maybe been proven last year in F1  )
I was hoping to find as picture of a coke can cut like I remember, not found. 

Wak did you replace your MAF. Fitting a sensor to the alluminium velocity stack?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

StuartDB said:


> Wak did you replace your MAF. Fitting a sensor to the alluminium velocity stack?


I have a custom aluminium S4 oversize maf housing and maf scaling in my mapping.

I transplanted the flow straightener from the original S4 maf tube into my maf tube.

The skunk2 velocity stack is plastic with a plastic tail/tube hence in my picture some silicone tube joins maf to the stack.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Jeez, totally confused by all this! :lol:

Done the wakbox mod, like it, would like more of it (the deep rumbling) - what's the best bet from all of the above to achieve that? (in idiot language please! :roll: :lol: )


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

A cone filter won't give you a deep rumbling, i think that was the purpose of the wakbox mod, along with improved air flow.

I think some people modify the stock back box.

Neighbour told me the 3inch downpipe, changed the exhaust tone. But that's a lot of effort for an exhaust sound.


----------



## TT2000apx225 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yesterday I ordered on line this particular TIP. Ok it is not oversize but I believe is better than the original one, which as I saw it has started deteriorating in the inlet of the turbo side. When I have it in my hands maybe I will decide which way should I go.


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Following Wak's lead, I picked up a Skunk2 velocity stack and filter. Really like it. Great growl at low RPM when you stick your foot into it, but sounds OEM on the highway cruising, which I like - getting too old to put up with a monotonous drone on road trips.

https://skunk2.com/induction/intake-sys ... -1681.html


----------



## Drl (Mar 7, 2019)

What are your goals? What is your budget?

What you have done already suggests a bit more oomph is your preference, a bit more noise is nice, and you don't mind spending a few quid to get there.

I have a stage 1 tune, k and n panel and wakbox. I did the filter and box mods early on when I got my badger 5 tip....but having taken things a bit further I think I will just spend a few quid and get a properly shielded ramair. I don't care too much about noise, but wakbox was noticeable low down. Performance wise I didn't notice anything compared to the tip upgrade.

I am still mostly stock (cookbots, polybushed, n249 delete, catch can, pipework, tip and remap) but I find myself wanting a bit more, and £100 here seems to offer the best returns. If you are going to fiddle just get what you really want. If you want a free mod the wakbox is fine with the k&n.

Edit: just noticed there were 3 pages. Android functionality is annoying.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

I think a WakBox is probably the best compromise without a ridiculous amount of unnecessary fettling personally.

Then again this is mine :lol:


----------



## tt92103 (Jun 4, 2015)

I took the top off of the air filter box and installed a K&N E-2435 cone filter. It's just sitting in the box, I don't even use a hose clamp. I should probably look for one.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Those s2000 filters just need a twist on the maf, you'll not be able to clamp it as it is hard plastic, probably do more damage than improve it.

I never put a clamp on an s2000 filter straight onto MAF.


----------



## tt92103 (Jun 4, 2015)

StuartDB said:


> Those PS2 filters just need a twist on the maf, you'll not be able to clamp it as it is hard plastic, probably do more damage than improve it.
> I never put a clamp on an s2000 filter straight onto MAF.


Ok that makes sense... and I've had no problems with it since I installed the filter 6 months ago.

I know some people don't like the sound but it has grown on me, I like it now. 8)


----------



## frags (Oct 13, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> Those PS2 filters just need a twist on the maf, you'll not be able to clamp it as it is hard plastic, probably do more damage than improve it.
> 
> I never put a clamp on an s2000 filter straight onto MAF.


Same as mine.....just twisted on, and seems pretty solid. Would like to replace the top part of the airbox though with a cutout just to make it look neater, so that is my Monday (day off) project.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Like this ?


----------



## frags (Oct 13, 2018)

Yes......exactly that Wak !! It looks way better than simply an open box with the cone sat in it!


----------



## tt92103 (Jun 4, 2015)

Is it just for looks or does the cutout serve a purpose?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

tt92103 said:


> Is it just for looks or does the cutout serve a purpose?


Both! 
1. It looks great it's just the top trim in place to look like a large filter has burst out!

And

2. It serves a purpose in that without the cutout it wouldn't fit.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Wak said:


> Both!
> 1. It looks great it's just the top trim in place to look like a large filter has burst out!
> 
> And
> ...


Sorry to hi-jack but please could you give me your opinion Wak :?:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1960835


----------



## TT2000apx225 (Nov 12, 2017)

So, I proceeded with replacement of the oem airbox and installed the cone filter. I made this along with a N249 delete. But I could not help looking the filter hanging on the side of the engine and I took two pieces of metal and welded them. I secured them with two screws near the battery tray and the inner fender. As can be seen in the photo the result is a bit quick but I think effective. The car feels more responsive and especially in the high end rpm is a lot better. Your comments please.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Looks tidy, but i can see that a plug is missing from the iat sensor to the left of the throttle body


----------



## TT2000apx225 (Nov 12, 2017)

Delta4 said:


> Looks tidy, but i can see that a plug is missing from the iat sensor to the left of the throttle body


sorry, because of my hurry, I forgot to clip it on. Now it is in place


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Wak said:


> tt92103 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just for looks or does the cutout serve a purpose?
> ...


I'm wondering if you're preserving any ram effect too? I've got my filter lying such the original air ram feed hits snugly against the center end of the cone filter, which is concave on the end and filters air in, as well as the sides. I'm hoping that not only am I getting some ram effect from injecting air into the end of it like this, but that the air stream going into the end of the filter is creating a rapidly moving center column of air that's creating a suction effect pulling air in through the sides of the filter at an accelerated rate too. So to those who remember high school physics better than I, Is this dreaming, or might it really work this way?


----------



## TT2000apx225 (Nov 12, 2017)

So , in order to revive the post, I have news from the latest update. I used thin metal sheet, painted it and made a custom heat shield, ordered a tip and installed my cone filter again. Here are some pics :


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Applaud the work looks good .

Dont mean to rain on the parade but why didn't you get a 3" tip, it's a great mod to do good gains overall.


----------



## TT2000apx225 (Nov 12, 2017)

Wak said:


> Applaud the work looks good .
> 
> Dont mean to rain on the parade but why didn't you get a 3" tip, it's a great mod to do good gains overall.


Thanks Wak. Imagine that I did the whole thing in the workshop of the Audi dealership that I work and the heatshield cost me literally nothing. We had a lot of it as scrap and it is super light.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Also look into this stuff door edge guard

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254441701561

You can use a little to line the hole you cut to save any edges rubbing on the pipe going through it.


----------



## TT2000apx225 (Nov 12, 2017)

Wak said:


> Applaud the work looks good .
> 
> Dont mean to rain on the parade but why didn't you get a 3" tip, it's a great mod to do good gains overall.


I only wanted just to replace the oem tip with something better and I don't plan to go further than stage one. Overall the car feels a lot better with this mod.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I assume you finished plugging in the n75 to actuator pipe?

I'm sure you'll get an oversized TIP next  its free bhp


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

StuartDB said:


> I assume you finished plugging in the n75 to actuator pipe?
> 
> I'm sure you'll get an oversized TIP next  its free bhp


As you pointed that out....

What N75 part number have you got there? Is it oem?

Can you confirm the longest pipe is in the TIP?

It just looks like you have a long pipe sticking out towards the back of the car in your pic which won't work! Might just be camera angle.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Or the reason why the car is running better. Losing a tiny bit of boost and running essential without an actuator


----------



## TT2000apx225 (Nov 12, 2017)

I bought recently the oem N75 valve and the it is the latest revision for my model. As I noticed the nipple of the N75 is on top on the contrary of the OEM tip. Could this be a problem?


----------



## TT2000apx225 (Nov 12, 2017)

Wak said:


> Also look into this stuff door edge guard
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254441701561
> 
> You can use a little to line the hole you cut to save any edges rubbing on the pipe going through it.


I have plenty of it in the workshop. For sure I will put on the shield


----------



## TT2000apx225 (Nov 12, 2017)

Wak said:


> StuartDB said:
> 
> 
> > I assume you finished plugging in the n75 to actuator pipe?
> ...


can you please explain better or circle the photo that I put?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

N75

It goes into the TIP (Turbo Intake Pipe)
Joins to the Charge Pipe
Connects down to the Actuator on top of the turbo.

It diverts boost pressure down to the actuator to control the waste gate to keep the turbo from just accelerating up to 2 bar. You need to make sure its connected properly. As it is a boost leak but also the boost control.

You might find if you fish around down towards the turbo you'll find I pipe hanging down from the actuator on top of the turbo that needs connecting... If you want a lot more power you can't just magic it out of thin air.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

TT2000apx225 said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > StuartDB said:
> ...


In your picture the pipe sticking out to the rear looks a little long, which may be camera angle but the N75 has one long pipe , that shoud be in the TIP...










if its the wrong way round then the N75 could be an incorrect part number and or give you low boost. Hence can you say the part number or confirm the longest pipe is in the TIP?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

ok forget the above.... I think its funny angle 

the rear outlet is connected to a hose sorry :lol: :roll:


----------



## TT2000apx225 (Nov 12, 2017)

Before I removed the TIP, I removed one by one the vacuum hoses and installed them on the correct order before fitting the pipe. Anyway I scanned the car, nothing came up and the car boosts better.


----------

